# Brand-new on here, I just wanted to say hey



## FlyDoggie5 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm energized to be one of the brand new people inside your community, and hopefully I'll uncover adequate time to stay around.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard! So what part of the world are you in? Are you done camping for the year, or are you lucky enough to still have warm weather right now?


----------

